# New bacon load



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Flavor injected!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't if this should be in the Recipes or Reloading section. lol

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This reminds me of the guy that plants flowers by loading seeds into shot shells and then shoots them into the ground


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bax* said:


> This reminds me of the guy that plants flowers by loading seeds into shot shells and then shoots them into the ground


Hmmmmm.-Ov-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

These would be considered chemical warfare in the Middle East.-----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I suspect people will run out of shells during a long hunt... due to snacking.


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> This reminds me of the guy that plants flowers by loading seeds into shot shells and then shoots them into the ground


I could shoot dandylion seeds into my neighbor's yard.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The way the world is today, the deadliest loads would be full of peanuts and gluten.:shock:-----SS


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

That's the best idea for a duck load I've ever seen. Looks way easier than bacon-wrapping them.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

At the risk of being politically incorrect.....oh never mind


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There is no political INcorrectness when dealing with bacon. Anything goes. Bacon Cake Frosting, Bacon shampoo, Bacon Toothpaste... Bacon shotshells. Its all good 

What a wonderful world we live in (PS: Bacon Cake Frosting is incredibly good, just say'n)

-DallanC


----------

